# Who is hotter? Lindsey Vonn or Julia Mancuso?



## jaywbigred (Feb 19, 2010)

Tough call. In deciding my vote, I am taking into consideration not only physical looks, but my perception of their attitudes, skiing styles, personas, etc...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got a thing for Blonde's   And TODAY atleast, that shifts things in my book to Lindsey   Now if Julia goes back to her blonde look like she did for her Lange Girl photo shoot,  then I'd have a mental dilemna :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 19, 2010)

Need more pictures posted in this thread to decide.

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mancuso on so many levels.  Vonn's mic skills/personality really turned me off.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2010)

Susan Boyle


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2010)

grassi21 said:


> mancuso on so many levels.  Vonn's mic skills/personality really turned me off.


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2010)

Mancuso, but i think she needs lip implants.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a blonde kinda guy, but wouldnt mind surfing with Julia...


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Billski, those other guys needed that.

Let's see, Lindsey has a gold and a DNF but is winning the World Cup, Julia has two silvers.  The next week+ should decide who's hottest.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 19, 2010)

I think they're both hot, and I'm not even gay!

If I had to pick, I'd say Julia Mancuso.


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2010)

Julia, but you might as well ask me if I'd rather have a an R8 or a 550 Maranello.

"Yes."


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

Marc said:


> Julia, but you might as well ask me if I'd rather have a an R8 or a 550 Maranello.
> 
> "Yes."



If it factors in at all there Marc,  I do believe I've read that Lindsey has an S6 that she keeps in Germany and "cruises" down the autobahn at 120+ mph in


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If it factors in at all there Marc,  I do believe I've read that Lindsey has an S6 that she keeps in Germany and "cruises" down the autobahn at 120+ mph in



Meh... s'ok.  It would be way cooler if she drove something with three pedals and no torque converter though.


Yeah, yeah, call me a purist.


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's face it, they both rock and they're both hot.   As the WC results reveal, Lindsey is more consistent, but there certainly is something to be said about how Julia steps up big time for the marquee events!

But....its all about the attitude...I think I'd have more in common with Julia.  Julia gets my vote.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 19, 2010)

Where's the "I wouldn't kick either out of bed" choice?


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)

Julia


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2010)

dmc said:


>



this only supports my earlier statement.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 19, 2010)

Mancuso is a bit of a butter face but i choose her over Vonn who seems to be a bit of a princess.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Mancuso is a bit of a butter face but i choose her over Vonn who seems to be a bit of a princess.



Shallow.

They're both amazing athletes and beautiful women, apparently inside and out (though I know neither so what do I know about it :shrug: ).


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Mancuso is a bit of a butter face but i choose her over Vonn who seems to be a bit of a princess.



Vonn cries too much... wah wah wah... I won... wah wah wah...

Mancuso wears a tierra and falls down laughing when she medals...


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> Mancuso wears a tierra and falls down laughing when she medals...



That's the tie breaker !

Julia just seems like she who has more fun with her sport


----------



## soulseller (Feb 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Shallow.
> 
> They're both amazing athletes and beautiful women, apparently inside and out (though I know neither so what do I know about it :shrug: ).



yes they are both very beautiful on the inside and out i'm sure. But this is a shallow thread and thus deserving of a shallow reply.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

The question one needs to ask is do you prefer the "girl next door" California style or the "girl next door" Midwest style????  Bottomline is they BOTH have a major adrenaline junkie streak in them,  and they both could kick just about anyone's butt all the way down the hill!

BTW, Julia does have a bit of a cooler, freespirited Facebook page than Lindsey IMHO


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## thinnmann (Feb 19, 2010)

Julia, because she looks like so much more fun to spend a day with.  She is obviously enjoying the Olympics.  Bet she would _buy _the drinks, while Lindsey would be high maintenance.  Betcha Julia would ski the woods and other gnar, but Lindsey would stay inbounds.  Julia is single.  Lindsey is high flying Red-Bull cover girl, while Julia is flying under the radar.  I twittered this 20 hours ago: "http://bit.ly/dsNKX2 Starting to think Julia Mancuso is the sleeper star skier of 2010 Olympics... & she's single... better than Lindsey?"  There is your photo link.

Here are their facebook pages for some personal comments from them both:

http://www.facebook.com/LindseyVonnUSA

http://www.facebook.com/JuliaMancusoUSA


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2010)

The Lange Girl.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2010)

Lindsey......


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 19, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> That's the tie breaker !
> 
> Julia just seems like she who has more fun with her sport



+1 

JM looks like she'd be fun to party with.

but both are spankable


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2010)

IMHO - LV is prettier but in the video DMC posted Julia Mancuso looks like she can kick my ass and i find that kind of hot....


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 19, 2010)

I just like seeing america women at the top of skiing world....preiod..

But I do like Lidsey first and Julia is growing on me.  They both are amazing on the hill, but like Thinnmann said Julie would probably ski anything, where as Lindsey would probably be high maintenance.  Julia certainly is the sleeper considering all the publicity LV gets.

GO USA!!


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 19, 2010)

God, the shallowness here is epic.  Who here knows anything about either of them, really?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> God, the shallowness here is epic.


true 



> Who here knows anything about either of them, really?


why would that matter


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> God, the shallowness here is epic.  Who here knows anything about either of them, really?



Yeah we're shallow...  But were also having fun..

You are taking this WAY too seriously...    It's an online poll not a psyched examination...


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 19, 2010)

why would that matter [/QUOTE]
Doesn't, of course, as long as we're being shallow.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Doesn't, of course, as long as we're being shallow.



well, i can only speak for myself, YES, i'm being shallow.. jeez, they are young enough to be my daughters and that's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Google image Lindsey and Julia.  Lindsey's results are predominantly race oriented. Julia had a mixed bag of pics, a large number of them are "skin" oriented.  Another + for Julia.


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> God, the shallowness here is epic.  Who here knows anything about either of them, really?



I know Julia surfs, lives in Hawaii and I think I remember reading that her Dad did time for being a bigtime pot dealer. 

But, like others have said, MAP, the title of this thread is "Lindsey or Julia, who is hotter?"  It's not "Lindsey or Julia, who wants to have an emotional connection with them?"


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)

Jules
EDIT: Not sure - May not be Julia Mancuso - sorry if it is not.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2010)

JM in front, i thought the other was LV but it isn't.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Back to back awesome pics.  How low can we go?


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 19, 2010)

From this woman's standpoint, I think its great that these incredibly talented athletes are different individuals with different ways of approaching the competitions, and are hotter than hell.

I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!

Oh and Michelle Roark who came in 13(IIRC) in the Women's moguls in the Olympics.........I've skied with her and have seen her in the moguls in person.  
Based on the video's I've seen of the AZ'ers, she(#13th) would smoke all of you into the ground while she wears her channel perfume and pearls.

And THAT's hot!

So There!
:-D


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> God, the shallowness here is epic.  Who here knows anything about either of them, really?



This is epic shallowness?  I take it you must never have heard of "MTV"...


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> From this woman's standpoint, I think its great that these incredibly talented athletes are different individuals with different ways of approaching the competitions, and are hotter than hell.
> 
> I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!
> ...



I have no doubt.  But I have no insecurities derived from skiing.  Just so long as my chainsaw is bigger


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2010)

Im just glad we have someone other the Picaboo to look at... 

Enough of the girl next door crap...


----------



## ssusca (Feb 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> JM in front, i thought the other was LV but it isn't.



I think we have a winner!


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> From this woman's standpoint, I think its great that these incredibly talented athletes are different individuals with different ways of approaching the competitions, and are hotter than hell.
> 
> I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!
> ...


Except she'd probably be wearing Phi-nomenal perfume, since that's her brand.  And not that she's the poster girl--she actually is behind the science of the fragrance. I remember how excited she was when she told us about that!


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)

Julia


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I think they're both hot, and I'm not even gay!
> 
> If I had to pick, I'd say Julia Mancuso.



post of the year :flag:


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah we're shallow...  But were also having fun..
> 
> You are taking this WAY too seriously...    It's an online poll not a psyched examination...



+1 just having some fun....man people take this kind of thing WAY to seriously sometimes.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!



I've never claimed to be able to beat any of these women skiing.  They would all kick my A$$.....thus the reason they are the Olympics and I am here at my computer, clicking away!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!



after the kicking is done do you think we could get some spanking thrown in?


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Jules




Umm...I really don't think this isn't Julia Mancuso.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> Umm...I really don't think this isn't Julia Mancuso.



maybe somebody knows for sure, I think it is Julia Mancuso but maybe not?


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> From this woman's standpoint, I think its great that these incredibly talented athletes are different individuals with different ways of approaching the competitions, and are hotter than hell.
> 
> I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!
> ...



The fact that they could kick our ass is a huge component of what makes them hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, the two on the right are definately Julia Mancuso


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 19, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> +1 just having some fun....man people take this kind of thing WAY to seriously sometimes.



+2...no need to be the turd in the punchbowl...the whole thing is actually quite complimentary...i'd be quite flattered if a messageboard of women were debating my hotness(hahahahahahaaaaa)


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 19, 2010)

Feed cut away. Left with nbcolympics.com


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 19, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> I've never claimed to be able to beat any of these women skiing.  They would all kick my A$$.....thus the reason they are the Olympics and I am here at my computer, clicking away!





jaywbigred said:


> The fact that they could kick our ass is a huge component of what makes them hot!!!!!!!!!


That is my whole point, which is all good, trust me, as a woman, I'm not offended by this thread or its content at all.


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> That is my whole point, which is all good, trust me, as a woman, I'm not offended by this thread or its content at all.



Good, so now get your bikini, langes and camera out!


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Well, the two on the right are definately Julia Mancuso



Yes, the 2 on the right are clearly Julia...and the 1st is clearly a different woman.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 19, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Well, the two on the right are definately Julia Mancuso



The two on the right are her bleach blonde look.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> JM in front, i thought the other was LV but it isn't.



That is Chemmy Alcott - notorious British World Cup Racer and Party Girl. Also quite good looking. 

The NYT had a good article comparing Mancuso and Vonn. They used to be close friends.
It also mentioned that Mancuso ate Pop Tarts for dinner the night before her gold medal win in Torino. You got to love that laid back Cali Girl style.


----------



## catskills (Feb 19, 2010)

There both hotter than hell to look at and watch slide down a mountain.  I wish them both all good things. 

*HOTNESS*
I got to believe Julie is a lot more fun to hang out with.  If I had a choose who to take to a tailgate party /football game,  I would choose Julie hands down.   Besides Julie goes camping.   How can you not like a girl that goes camping.  

Go USA !


----------



## mondeo (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> From this woman's standpoint, I think its great that these incredibly talented athletes are different individuals with different ways of approaching the competitions, and are hotter than hell.
> 
> I would be terribly disappointed if the sausage fest that is AZ didn't acknowledge just how gorgeous these women are.
> What really matters at the end of the day is, either of these women could kick your collective asses any time, any where, and THAT is what makes them really hot!
> ...


None of them ski with pigtails, though.

Pigtails are uber cute. Especially pigtails that are dominating the competition.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 19, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> I just like seeing america women at the top of skiing world....preiod..
> 
> But I do like Lidsey first and Julia is growing on me.  They both are amazing on the hill, but like Thinnmann said Julie would probably ski anything, where as Lindsey would probably be high maintenance.  Julia certainly is the sleeper considering all the publicity LV gets.
> 
> GO USA!!


+420  I voted for Julia however.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Pigtails are uber cute. Especially pigtails that are dominating the competition.



Yeah, pigtails!

BTW, you have to be a kahuna to wear black pants in an event like this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2010)

both


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll wade into the shallow end.

Julia.

Both are hot and could crush my skinny white arse several ways.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 20, 2010)

Five things to know about Julia Mancuso

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20345871,00.html


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 21, 2010)

marcski said:


> Good, so now get your bikini, langes and camera out!


Show's what you know.....
I'm a Dalbello Krypton Girl, and I got Kryzma!:wink:


----------



## Rambo (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh well - This is NOT Julia Mancuso, but a model. Last name Luiz I think. Can't find much on her at all.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 21, 2010)

found this in one of the newsgroups.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

Listen  from over six decades of EXPERIENCE -- this whole notion of choice is Farkin stoooopid  

hell when ya got access ya Drive BOTH a Lamborghini and Ferrari   ==btw ever heard the story of the Young Bull AND THE Old Bull on the top of the hill looking down at the herd trying to decide what to do ?? ROFLMBFAO--


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Listen  from over six decades of EXPERIENCE -- this whole notion of choice is Farkin stoooopid  :



OK - for the old timers...

Ginger or Mary Anne?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> OK - for the old timers...
> 
> Ginger or Mary Anne?





Hey who u callin old Willis ?

So ever see the old Pizza Hut comercial with "Neon Deon"   if so you KNOW the answer dude


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey who u callin old Willis ?
> 
> So ever see the old Pizza Hut comercial with "Neon Deon"   if so you KNOW the answer dude



the guy you just called stupid... Called up old...  

I have no idea what your talking about..  Was he like a football player or something?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> the guy you just called stupid... Called up old...
> 
> I have no idea what your talking about..  Was he like a football player or something?



Yeah play both NFL and major league Baseball -- when asked  hey Deon whatd'ya want Peporroni ZA or Veggie lovers  he put this shit eatin grin on and yells  -- BOTH  man , Both


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah play both NFL and major league Baseball -- when asked  hey Deon whatd'ya want Peporroni ZA or Veggie lovers  he put this shit eatin grin on and yells  -- BOTH  man , Both



I could take them both..  I'd hurt that...  As the kids say...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> I could take them both..  I'd hurt that...  As the kids say...



  keerectamundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Old eastern philosophy cites that sometimes the BEST decision is NOT to decide and to do BOTH proper justice. :wink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> keerectamundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Old eastern philosophy cites that sometimes the BEST decision is NOT to decide and to do BOTH proper justice. :wink:



I have to tear myself out of my normal Eastern Philosophy to engage with the AZ'ers and the whole this or that thing..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> i have to tear myself out of my normal eastern philosophy to engage with the az'ers and the whole this or that thing..



:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry   i messed  up my whole line of smiles ------------- yup musta been karma


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sorry   i messed  up my whole line of smiles ------------- yup musta been karma



My concept of endless source of good days pisses some off...  
I don't believe that anything is finite when it comes to good times...  If I miss a POW day - I don't get pissed..  Cause there's going to be another one..

The number of good times is not finite..


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, instant transition from shallow to deep! (I think!):lol:

Hoping for the same for the mountains!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't let this one die - Julia was robbed yesterday, right?  That race should not have even started.  They both were robbed.  Stupid Olympic officials....

And the media drama between them - manufactured by NBC to keep ratings up...

http://www.facebook.com/JuliaMancusoUSA


Lindsey has not posted since her broken-pinkie crash

http://www.facebook.com/LindseyVonnUSA


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> My concept of endless source of good days pisses some off...
> I don't believe that anything is finite when it comes to good times...  If I miss a POW day - I don't get pissed..  Cause there's going to be another one..
> 
> The number of good times is not finite..



I mostly feel the same way.  

Only time I get pissed for missing a POW day or a good show is if it was perfectly within my control to go and laziness held me back.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 25, 2010)

I must say that I've soured on Lindsey during the Olympics.She has come off to me as a whiney princess.I can't put a finger on it but every time I hear her interviewed I like her less.Sure looked like some tension yesterday between the two.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 25, 2010)

And another thing - with a minute gap between starts, there was no official with a radio to call up and put the course on hold???!?!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> Can't let this one die - Julia was robbed yesterday, right?  That race should not have even started.  They both were robbed.  Stupid Olympic officials....
> 
> And the media drama between them - manufactured by NBC to keep ratings up...
> 
> ...



Yup, Julia got a situational screw job there yesterday, but sometimes, that's just the reality of ski racing.  So many factors aligned just right(or wrong) to make it happen.  A bib draw right behind Lindsey, Lindsey's crash real close to the bottom of the course, a bazzillion entrants in the race, thus necessitating the 1 minute intervals, etc, etc, etc

In the big scheme of things, the way Julia's run looked to be going (whenever we could see her through the fog), I'm guessing that the rerun between added fatigue, deteriorated course conditions, and just the mental stress of having to get psyched back up and apparently just getting back up to the start house, probably cost her a good .5-.75 seconds.

The "good" thing is that based on the forcast temps for today, course deterioration will likely be a bit of an issue again, and Julia will have a much better course than the leaders.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I have to tear myself out of my normal Eastern Philosophy to engage with the AZ'ers and the whole this or that thing..



Trying to get my wife to do some reading on Eastern Philosophy.  It hasn't radically changed my life but I view the world in a different light than she does.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 25, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> And another thing - with a minute gap between starts, there was no official with a radio to call up and put the course on hold???!?!!



I heard it was 45 sec and Mancuso was already on course before Vonn crashed.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 25, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I heard it was 45 sec and Mancuso was already on course before Vonn crashed.



yea... i guess i knew that too...  ski racing is like that


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 25, 2010)

and what was the deal when julia said "i got on the snowmobile to bring me back up top, then they stopped and said, sorry, we cant bring you to the top..she replied, you have to"....and they did...what was she supposed to do?? walk back up?


----------



## Rambo (Feb 25, 2010)

Julia Mancuso's website, juliamancuso.com, crashed 2 days ago from too many people trying to log on. They say it will be back working in a day or two. Lindsey Vonn is now seen by many as a "whiner", not a good reputation to get.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2010)

Look shit happens in real life . All this pseudo- drama  is lame. In the larger order none of this means squat . They are both great ski racer s  and all this buzz is strictly to hype NBC's less than sterling coverage and market share .


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Look shit happens in real life . All this pseudo- drama  is lame. In the larger order none of this means squat . They are both great ski racer s  and all this buzz is strictly to hype NBC's less than sterling coverage and market share .



+1 
After recovering from a powder coma, I viewed the press reportage of yesterday's race.  I wish they would just leave them alone.  Just another form of paparazzi looking for material to attract viewers.  They totally lost sight of the race.   I'm sure today's coverage will be just as precious.

I recommend they turn over coverage of the alpine events to AZ.  I think each of us would pitch in $10 no?  And we'd sell the primetime spots to Golden Lion in return for Sugarbush tickets.  Deal?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> +1
> After recovering from a powder coma, I viewed the press reportage of yesterday's race.  I wish they would just leave them alone.  Just another form of paparazzi looking for material to attract viewers.  They totally lost sight of the race.   I'm sure today's coverage will be just as precious.
> 
> I recommend they turn over coverage of the alpine events to AZ.  I think each of us would pitch in $10 no?  And we'd sell the primetime spots to Golden Lion in return for Sugarbush tickets.  Deal?



Deal !!! BTW  do we get fancy AZ logoed ski jackets and tukes ???   If so, I'm THERE BRO !!!


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Deal !!! BTW  do we get fancy AZ logoed ski jackets and tukes ???   If so, I'm THERE BRO !!!


  Yes.  And Tasers to immobilize any paparazzi that try to get in.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> +1
> After recovering from a powder coma, I viewed the press reportage of yesterday's race.  I wish they would just leave them alone.  Just another form of paparazzi looking for material to attract viewers.  They totally lost sight of the race.   I'm sure today's coverage will be just as precious.
> 
> I recommend they turn over coverage of the alpine events to AZ.  I think each of us would pitch in $10 no?  And we'd sell the primetime spots to Golden Lion in return for Sugarbush tickets.  Deal?





Warp Daddy said:


> Deal !!! BTW  do we get fancy AZ logoed ski jackets and tukes ???   If so, I'm THERE BRO !!!





billski said:


> Yes.  And Tasers to immobilize any paparazzi that try to get in.



I claim the oh so difficult job of women's team pre-race upper thigh massage therapist!  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Yes.  And Tasers to immobilize any paparazzi that try to get in.



Tazers ---Brilliant Bill  we can  use those puppys for apres access and  VIP lift line priority -- works 4 me 

reading a looking at your pow photos has got me silly-assed today


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 25, 2010)

SPOILER












Live results - GUESS WHO IS LEADING!

http://www.nbcolympics.com/alpine-s...es/event=ASW030000/phase=ASW030102/index.html


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

4th now - still put a good one down.  Now let the what if's?? start


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 25, 2010)

SPOILER!!!!!!


















drjeff said:


> 4th now - still put a good one down.  Now let the what if's?? start




:sad:

O well....  ski racing is like that

She still is #1 on the hotness poll at AZ...........


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

Julia ended up in 8th, 0.55 second behind Viktoria Rebensberg of Germany who took the Gold.  Who knows what could of been had the circumstances of yesterday's 1st run allowed Julia to complete her 1st, 1st run


----------



## midd (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Julia ended up in 8th, 0.55 second behind Viktoria Rebensberg of Germany who took the Gold.  Who knows what could of been had the circumstances of yesterday's 1st run allowed Julia to complete her 1st, 1st run



she's anywhere 1-9 yesterday instead of 18 and she gets the gold.  

I wonder if she's extra pissed today.  it would have been a huge FU to Lindsey too.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

Julia put this up on her FB page today talking about what the media wants to make of her and Lindsey and their relationship.  I think she sums things up very well

"I just want to share with everyone a little insight on the story about mine and Lindsey's relationship. Here is a profile where Lindsey says "We're friendly, but not friends" and you know what?? I don't really care, Lindsey doesn't really care.. I know I can speak for us both when I say we are both stoked when there... is an American on the podium, no matter who that is. Of course we both want to win.. but the truth is, everyone else seems to be more concerned about how we get along than we even think about it. We are all out there to ski fast and have fun. So save the drama for your mama!"

My hunch is thta Julia will pick up a few extra votes in this poll after this post


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 26, 2010)

Julia rocked a few years ago and she rocks now. 
That does not diminish Lindseys' amazing record nor her talent as a ski racer.  Two amazing women, two amazing attitudes.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Look shit happens in real life . All this pseudo- drama  is lame. In the larger order none of this means squat . They are both great ski racer s  and all this buzz is strictly to hype NBC's less than sterling coverage and market share .





billski said:


> +1
> After recovering from a powder coma, I viewed the press reportage of yesterday's race.  I wish they would just leave them alone.  Just another form of paparazzi looking for material to attract viewers.  They totally lost sight of the race.   I'm sure today's coverage will be just as precious.
> 
> I recommend they turn over coverage of the alpine events to AZ.  I think each of us would pitch in $10 no?  And we'd sell the primetime spots to Golden Lion in return for Sugarbush tickets.  Deal?


Oh good lord, you're gonna have the women change into bikini's for the podium, I can see it now!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2010)

Kind of have a thing for Torah Bright now.
Otherwise, Lindsey.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Julia rocked a few years ago and she rocks now.
> That does not diminish Lindseys' amazing record nor her talent as a ski racer. Two amazing women, two amazing attitudes.


 +1.  There are some very talented athletes worldwide - we can't forget Maze, Rebensberg, Reisch and Gorgel.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Oh good lord, you're gonna have the women change into bikini's for the podium, I can see it now!


I'm glad it was you saying that!


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

So. This is what the Olympics come down to. An email from NBC announcing a slide show of Julia getting her hair done and makeup before her interview with Costas. Soooo insightful!
:roll:
:roll:
:roll:
uke:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2010)

billski said:


> So. This is what the Olympics come down to. An email from NBC announcing a slide show of Julia getting her hair done and makeup before her interview with Costas. Soooo insightful!
> :roll:
> :roll:
> :roll:
> uke:



Yup, they're scraping the bottom of the barrel for segments right now with most of the events done, and most of their pre-shot segments used already.  Who knows, we might actually get to see more than a half dozen racers in the Men's + Women's Slaloms the next few nights!  Nah - probably not :smash:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2010)

gotta tell ya, getting kind of sick of Vonn (not to look at) just the drama....


----------



## Rambo (Feb 26, 2010)

In that 2nd run of the Giant Slalom Julia was on a brand new ski design by Rossignol with more sidecut and she would have won a medal if she didn't get screwed on that first run BS. Also when she got back to the start area after that first run crap via the snowmobile they prolonged her restart position even further because she did not have her "credentials" with her!! They made her wait and wait till her credentials were sent up from the bottom and every second of the wait the course was deteriorating!


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Rambo said:


> In that 2nd run of the Giant Slalom Julia was on a brand new ski design by Rossignol with more sidecut and she would have won a medal if she didn't get screwed on that first run BS. Also when she got back to the start area after that first run crap via the snowmobile they prolonged her restart position even further because she did not have her "credentials" with her!! They made her wait and wait till her credentials were sent up from the bottom and every second of the wait the course was deteriorating!


 
I heard about that.  Don't these staff realize there is an Olympics going on?  Do you think they even know what happened?  Turn off the cell phone and drive, dammit!


----------



## Rambo (Feb 26, 2010)

billski said:


> I heard about that.  Don't these staff realize there is an Olympics going on?  Do you think they even know what happened?  Turn off the cell phone and drive, dammit!



Perhaps the Officals thought she might be a terrorist and followed the rules to the T and insisted on seeing her credentials... seems like common sense could have prevailed.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Perhaps the Officals thought she might be a terrorist and followed the rules to the T and insisted on seeing her credentials... seems like common sense could have prevailed.


  Like the dude on the machine had no credentials?   Wouldn't a quick radio call suffice?  Cripes, back down to the bottom to fetch creds.  I know, I'm Monday morning quarterbacking.   It just seems like people lose focus on what the important things are.


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 4, 2010)

*Hot Box*






http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3358030&id=89975379727


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 4, 2010)

*Go World*


----------



## HD333 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd rather spend the day skiing with Julia.  Seems like she would hit the trees, go anywhere, and have fun.  Seems like Lindsay would stick to groomers and would complain if conditions were not perfect.

In the same light I would tend to think they would "enjoy the company of a man" in the same way, Julia, up for anything and enjoy it, Lindsay, standard operating procedure and just go through the motions.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 5, 2010)

*High winds scuttle women's super-combi*







The thing that pisses me off is that Universal Sports was going to stream this LIVE ONLINE today.  _But they couldn't do that for the friggin' 'limpics!...._

Here is the article.

Their live streaming list now reads:

Alpine Skiing: Mar. 6, 4 a.m. ET: FIS Alpine World Cup - Women's DH from Crans Montana
Alpine Skiing: Mar. 6, 5:30 a.m. ET: FIS Alpine World Cup - Men's DH from Kvitfjell
Alpine Skiing: Mar. 7, 3:45 a.m. ET: FIS Alpine World Cup - Women's SG from Crans Montana
Alpine Skiing: Mar. 7, 5 a.m. ET: FIS Alpine World Cup - Men's SG from Kvitjell


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Didn't realize it till i looked her up on WIKI   but Mancuso's old man was a MAJOR drug dealer convicted of running a  140 MILLION dollar drug smuggling outfit   did time in the BIG house ,h'mmm


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2010)

Go see them both at Lake Placid in two weeks:
http://www.whiteface.com/events/alpine/schedule.php


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Didn't realize it till i looked her up on WIKI   but Mancuso's old man was a MAJOR drug dealer convicted of running a  140 MILLION dollar drug smuggling outfit   did time in the BIG house ,h'mmm



It's expensive raising a future Olympian ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's expensive raising a future Olympian ...



 Might 'splain a few things


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's expensive raising a future Olympian ...





Warp Daddy said:


> Might 'splain a few things



I was talking to somebody from the sugarbush academy, the cost for tuition was staggering.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 5, 2010)

*more Julia...*


----------



## Rambo (Mar 5, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> The thing that pisses me off is that Universal Sports was going to stream this LIVE ONLINE today.  _But they couldn't do that for the friggin' 'limpics!...._
> 
> Here is the article.
> 
> ...



The Cancellation of the 3/5/10 Womens Super Combined World Cup event has made Lindsey Vonn the 2010 Super Combined World Champion.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/8552648.stm
Lindsey Has already won the Super G Championship, Now the Super Combined Championship, is on the verge of winning the Downhill World Championship and is leading the overall.


----------



## catskills (Mar 5, 2010)

Julie was born in 1984 and her Dad  Ciro was busted in 1989 .  Looks like Julie's dad was in jail when she was age 10 to 15. 

Ciro Mancuso was busted in 1989 and served a five-year federal sentence from 1995 to 1999. He since returned to the Tahoe area, where he remarried and got a fresh start as a real-estate developer.

Mancuso has said about his former profession:

"I was a product of the '60s, and, to me, this wasn't criminal stuff. I didn't find it morally wrong. We didn't carry guns; we weren't involved in hard drugs. We were a bunch of close friends, guys I skied with, who decided to smuggle some marijuana. I was intrigued with the need for people to have good pot to smoke, not to mention the money we could earn.


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 6, 2010)

Won the DH today by 1/100th second!

She is now WC DH champ as well.  Tied with Bode for globes.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124379291


----------



## Rambo (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice to see Julia Mancuso back on a World Cup Podium! She got 3rd in the 3/7/10 Super G!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

catskills said:


> Julie was born in 1984 and her Dad  Ciro was busted in 1989 .  Looks like Julie's dad was in jail when she was age 10 to 15.
> 
> Ciro Mancuso was busted in 1989 and served a five-year federal sentence
> 
> ...




 Further  research  reveals that JULIA  has been bragging about her grandfather 's  Mafia connections APPARANTLY THERE IS A MULTI-GENERATION ISSUE HERE WITH CRIME INVOLVEMENT  and her old man was not a garden v druggie this dude was a Major coke and weed smuggler .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Further  research  reveals that JULIA  has been bragging about her grandfather 's  Mafia connections APPARANTLY THERE IS A MULTI-GENERATION ISSUE HERE WITH CRIME INVOLVEMENT  and her old man was not a garden v druggie this dude was a Major coke and weed smuggler .



 Hopefully this is all in the past and  now the Mancuso family can find happiness and make up for time lost


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Further  research  reveals that JULIA  has been bragging about her grandfather 's  Mafia connections APPARANTLY THERE IS A MULTI-GENERATION ISSUE HERE WITH CRIME INVOLVEMENT  and her old man was not a garden v druggie this dude was a Major coke and weed smuggler .



In Massachusetts, she could run for US Senate.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2010)

Um.. JM hands down... mafia.. didn't read the whole thread but don't have to... she done good.


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> In Massachusetts, she could run for US Senate.


She'd be more qualified for a New Jersey post. There is much higher competition for corrupt political office there


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> In Massachusetts, she could run for US Senate.





billski said:


> She'd be more qualified for a New Jersey post. There is much higher competition for corrupt political office there



Hey, no politics!

And everyone should be careful acting like Mass and NJ are really that different from any other US state....sheesh.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2010)

After going through my back mail from vacation last week, and reading _Sports Illustrated_ where Dan Patrick did his usual semi-whimsical interview that he does each issue (Julia Mancuso this time), and he asked her about how she felt about members of the US Ski/Snowboard team pictures in the SI swimsuit issue, and her reply was something to the extent of :they're great pics and it's a cool thing, and that she'd do it if asked, and that she'd also do the PAINTED on swimsuits (atleast up top) as her and her sister have done that in the past!

I think I'm switching my vote from Vonn to Mancuso!  :lol:


----------



## Chunk (Mar 10, 2010)

*The answer is clear*

Have you guys seen this picture? have a look i think you will find that the answer is clear!

http://communityneu.klz.apa.net/sta...ster/media/julie-mancuso-lange-girl.story.jpg


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 11, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Well, the two on the right are definately Julia Mancuso





Chunk said:


> Have you guys seen this picture? have a look i think you will find that the answer is clear!
> 
> http://communityneu.klz.apa.net/sta...ster/media/julie-mancuso-lange-girl.story.jpg



Yep, we've seen it.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 11, 2010)

Julia!  

Vonn annoys me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2010)

Olympic athletes aren't supposed to CRY   ---------- i'm tired of whiners and BOTH demonstrated that tendency -- Get OVER it  !


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

Lindsey providing some more items for intellectual review in this great debate on her FB page today


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2010)

Julia Mancuso in Maui swiming with dolphins:


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2010)

Julia still has my nod...but that is one impressive piece of spandex on Lindsey!


----------



## TheBEast (May 19, 2010)

Oh Julia is not HOT or anything....DAMN FINE!


----------



## thinnmann (May 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> Julia still has my nod...but that is one impressive piece of spandex on Lindsey!



Lindsey Spyder styled suits are on sale for _only _$999.

http://speedsuits.usskiteam.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1&pg=1

Not getting one of those for my daughter...


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Julia Mancuso in Maui swiming with dolphins:



Yup, that was a nice update on Julia's FB page a couple of days ago 

Probably going to get another "good" update in the next day or so, as per her FB page, she was supposed to go stand up paddle surfing from Maui to Lanai yesterday 

And to attempt to keep this ski related, not sure if many people saw this, but Julia announced a pretty major equipment change last week.  She'll no longer be racing on Rossi's,  but will be sporting sticks made by Volkl this coming season


----------



## billski (May 20, 2010)

Is Bode getting this kind of coverage in the ladies magazines???

Not that anyone on a male-dominated forum cares....:roll:

Translation: is he pulling in as much dough as these girls are?


----------



## SkiDork (May 20, 2010)

she has nice assets.


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2010)

billski said:


> Is Bode getting this kind of coverage in the ladies magazines???
> 
> Not that anyone on a male-dominated forum cares....:roll:
> 
> Translation: is he pulling in as much dough as these girls are?



I did actually see a Bode commercial on TV about a week ago, for I believe it's Superfunds, one of his sponsors.  Kind of a cute add where him and his looks to be about 18 month old kid are going down one of those spiral tube slides together with Bode holding a hand held video camera.  Can't exactly remember the premise of the add, but the Dad in me found it to be a nice parent child moment.

Still though, can't beat the REGULAR FB updates that both Julia and Lindsey provide.  Total stark contrast between the 2 as Julia's out having fun skiing/surfing/etc all the time,  and Lindsey's hob-nobbing around at tons of A-list social events (read as Julia in bathing suits, Lindsey in designer gowns type pics - both are pretty easy on the eyes IMHO   )


----------



## jaywbigred (May 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I did actually see a Bode commercial on TV about a week ago, for I believe it's Superfunds, one of his sponsors.  Kind of a cute add where him and his looks to be about 18 month old kid are going down one of those spiral tube slides together with Bode holding a hand held video camera.  Can't exactly remember the premise of the add, but the Dad in me found it to be a nice parent child moment.
> 
> Still though, can't be the REGULAR FB updates that both Julia and Lindsey provide.  Total stark contrast between the 2 as Julia's out having fun skiing/surfing/etc all the time,  and Lindsey's hob-nobbing around at tons of A-list social events (read as Julia in bathing suits, Lindsey in designer gowns type pics - both are pretty easy on the eyes IMHO   )



I think its was a Flip camera commercial, no? There is one with Usher making a song in the studio that is similar, and maybe a couple others.

And Julia. WOW. That is a nice butt.


----------



## Rambo (May 20, 2010)

Lindsey did make #59 on the Maxim top 100 list:
http://www.theskichannel.com/skinews/20100512/Lindsey-Vonn-earns-number-59-on-Maxims-Hot-100-List


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Julia Mancuso in Maui swiming with dolphins:



What dolphins?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2010)

Damn !!!!! DA DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hard 2 choose --  like choosing between a Porshe 911 and Lambo  both farkin awesome , differant handling  but da damn do they move out


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2010)




----------



## severine (May 20, 2010)

billski said:


> Is Bode getting this kind of coverage in the ladies magazines???
> 
> Not that anyone on a male-dominated forum cares....:roll:
> 
> Translation: is he pulling in as much dough as these girls are?



Women just aren't as visual as men; we like to leave something to imagination, after all.  I think Bode is going more family man these days anyway.


----------



## Rambo (May 21, 2010)

"Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn attends the 11th annual Maxim Hot 100 party in Los Angeles May 19, 2010"


----------



## marcski (May 21, 2010)

Rambo said:


> "Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn attends the 11th annual Maxim Hot 100 party in Los Angeles May 19, 2010"



I'm thinking she looks much better in her spandex:


----------



## Rambo (May 21, 2010)

Who's Hotter? I give up


----------



## snowmonster (May 21, 2010)

^ Still Julia for me -- but the gap is narrowing!


----------



## thinnmann (May 31, 2010)

Party On Long Island!

This is from:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2362241&id=673159627#!/photo.php?pid=4713950&id=131459577692






Undying Thread...............


----------



## TheBEast (May 31, 2010)

Following them on Facebook is the best!


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Still Julia for me -- but the gap is narrowing!



+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2010)

No NEED to choose ---------------BOTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> No NEED to choose ---------------BOTH AT THE SAME TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


\

..Fixed it for ya...

Too bad they don't get along that well...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

Check out these Julia surfing pics. :-o

http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/d/19769/julia-mancuso-y-aksel-lund-svindal-surfean-en-hawaii


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Check out these Julia surfing pics. :-o
> 
> http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/d/19769/julia-mancuso-y-aksel-lund-svindal-surfean-en-hawaii



Hotness.....

But did everyone see the photos from Vonn's facebook page from the Espy's??  HOLY HOTNESS!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Check out these Julia surfing pics. :-o
> 
> http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/d/19769/julia-mancuso-y-aksel-lund-svindal-surfean-en-hawaii



Man, you team those two up (Mancuso and Svindal) and those kids couldn't help but be some mega skiers!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Hotness.....
> 
> But did everyone see the photos from Vonn's facebook page from the Espy's??  HOLY HOTNESS!!



They are ok, I need some good pics of Lindseys ass. Julia's butt is about as close to perfection as you can get.


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2011)

I vote for the Menage:  I'd like to be between both of them!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with marcski between them would be perfect


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

good timing

http://www.menshealth.com/hottest-athletes/4-h2h1


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> good timing
> 
> http://www.menshealth.com/hottest-athletes/4-h2h1



It's funny. I saw Julia's twitter feed and she mentioned that she made it to the round of 8 in that contest!  
She is also stoked for the 150" and the 20' snowbanks at Squaw. 

That's what got me to google some more of her images....and well you gotta love the 2 of them getting down together in a hot tub....!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

marcski said:


> and well you gotta love the 2 of them getting down together in a hot tub....!


Yeah... that was a real reach there... put the 2 of them in the hot tub and gee, will anyone want to look. Men are such simple creatures, aren't they?


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> men are such simple creatures, aren't they?



qft


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Yeah... that was a real reach there... put the 2 of them in the hot tub and gee, will anyone want to look. Men are such simple creatures, aren't they?



Sev...first these aren't just any women ..they are 2 of the best skiers in the world. (Remember, this is a ski site)  I have no qualms finding nor attesting my approval of their looks whether in skintight spandex/Lycra going 70+ mph on skis or in bikinis in a hot tub. 

Plus its not just 2 women in a hot tub....its one woman grabbing handfuls of another's breasts in a hot tub.  Big difference.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> good timing
> 
> http://www.menshealth.com/hottest-athletes/4-h2h1



Thats awesome... 

And the next vote has Milka Duno.... grrrrrrrr....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> good timing
> 
> http://www.menshealth.com/hottest-athletes/4-h2h1



couldn't vote

was all...........

http://gallery.fanserviceftw.com/_i...b24/1962 - animated_gif italian_spiderman.gif


----------



## Rambo (Mar 29, 2011)

Julia now owns her own Gym/Fitness center up in Truckee Calif.
It's called "Performance JM"


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 29, 2011)

While both smoking hot (on my very unforgiving 1-10 scale where you have to achieve a 6 to go on a date with me skiing is +1, being better then me is another +1).  Physically they both achieve a 7 (very, very high on my scale), they make enough money that if I was to marry them I could work a job I like as opposed to pay the bills +1, both no higher education, -1 they get a 9, perhaps if they had a dog weighing more the 60lbs +1 they would get a 10.

Can't think of anyone that has gotten a 10 in my book just yet.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> While both smoking hot (on my very unforgiving 1-10 scale where you have to achieve a 6 to go on a date with me skiing is +1, being better then me is another +1).  Physically they both achieve a 7 (very, very high on my scale), they make enough money that if I was to marry them I could work a job I like as opposed to pay the bills +1, both no higher education, -1 they get a 9, perhaps if they had a dog weighing more the 60lbs +1 they would get a 10.
> 
> Can't think of anyone that has gotten a 10 in my book just yet.



You're a little high maintenance, you know. Good luck with that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> While both smoking hot (on my very unforgiving 1-10 scale where you have to achieve a 6 to go on a date with me skiing is +1, being better then me is another +1).  Physically they both achieve a 7 (very, very high on my scale), they make enough money that if I was to marry them I could work a job I like as opposed to pay the bills +1, both no higher education, -1 they get a 9, perhaps if they had a dog weighing more the 60lbs +1 they would get a 10.
> 
> Can't think of anyone that has gotten a 10 in my book just yet.



Mebbe Mary Palmer


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Following them on Facebook is the best!



The pics on FB are incredibly beautiful.  when she's just standing with her friends free skiing, she looks like another beautiful woman.  But when the rip, watch out.  I'll bet they are all top notch skiers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2011)

The latest compliments of KZone:  

http://www.moejackson.com/2011-lindsey-vonn-brings-the-morning-links-0608


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> The latest compliments of KZone:
> 
> http://www.moejackson.com/2011-lindsey-vonn-brings-the-morning-links-0608



Holy HOTNESS!!  Nice way to start the week


----------



## thinnmann (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94803354727.84172.89975379727&type=1&comments


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## snowmonster (Aug 9, 2011)

It's still Julia for me!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 9, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> It's still Julia for me!



+1


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Aug 9, 2011)

Seeing that Vonn's face reminds me of Miss Piggy, it's hands down Mancuso.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

from her FB page yesterday


----------



## RichT (Dec 22, 2011)

A little photo shopping there? She's not that thin! Won't kick either one out of bed!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> from her FB page yesterday





RichT said:


> A little photo shopping there? She's not that thin! Won't kick either one out of bed!!



Saw those on fb yesterday too. Some serious photoshopping going on there!


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 22, 2011)

*What no UnderArmour??*

Is that an UA bra she's wearing??


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe the SHOULD make high heel ski boots :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2011)

_INGRID!!_, also Lindsey Dyer is attractive....(some pics better than others..like most of us)

Correct...Julia is smoking hot when outdoors...in freeski garb. So are both a JH/Cloudveil woman(model/staff..name?) and Cloudveil girl (present/past model/marketing with her dog..)

Love freeskiin' mountain women..:lol: (most young enough to be my daughter..;-))


----------



## 2sons (Dec 22, 2011)

Julia and her two sisters. Her little sister is smokin'.:flame:


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

bigbog said:


> _INGRID!!_


Yes, Ingrid!!!

Ingrid + Julia = I've died and gone to ski heaven


----------



## marcski (Dec 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Yes, Ingrid!!!
> 
> Ingrid + Julia = I've died and gone to ski heaven



What does ski(ing) have to do with it?


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Very, very good point, sir.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

Lindsey on Letterman tonight, and based on the trailer I just saw, she's wearing a smoking hot red dress!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Lindsey on Letterman tonight, and based on the trailer I just saw, she's wearing a smoking hot red dress!



I wish I could make her giggle like that.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, hot. Link here.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 23, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Yes, hot. Link here.



Thank you for making my day.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Tough call. In deciding my vote, I am taking into consideration not only physical looks, but my perception of their attitudes, skiing styles, personas, etc...



What? I have no idea what you're talking about but Julia's hotter. About 30% hotter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess the divorce is working out.  More pics:

http://unofficialnetworks.com/lindsey-vonn-hot-pictures-prove-61000/

http://unofficialnetworks.com/lindsey-vonn-flies-germany-dave-letterman-shows-legs-61165/


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 23, 2011)

This pic is big (1067 x 2439) so I just posted the link...

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7430/lvonna.jpg


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2011)

She looks kinda like someone else in that pic.... some singer maybe? Name is escaping me.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 25, 2011)

Always thought Mancuso was better looking but now more than ever. Vonn seems to be really into the glamor of being a celeb. Which is fine. But the dolled up thing just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 27, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> This pic is big (1067 x 2439) so I just posted the link...
> 
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7430/lvonna.jpg



Is that the 4 finger palm ball she's pitching there?


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Just have to say, that's a helluva tan for a ski mountain


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 19, 2012)

Hannah Teter


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> Hannah Teter



At least back that up with some evidence....like:







But if you're going to include snowboarders...than, I think Clair Bidez should be mentioned as well:


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> But if you're going to include snowboarders...than, I think Clair Bidez should be mentioned as well:



They do seem to have nicer dispositions (though Julia mancuso seems pretty great).


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1044383-hottest-female-athletes-from-each-sport/page/11


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1044891-the-50-sexiest-american-athletes/page/7


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread= FAIL

Sarah Burke is dead but she was the hottest fittest sexiest and most style on skis

So this thread no longer serves a purpose


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> This thread= FAIL
> 
> Sarah Burke is dead but she was the hottest fittest sexiest and most style on skis
> 
> So this thread no longer serves a purpose



What??? This thread has nothing to do with Sarah Burke. Why bring it up?
 :roll: :-?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 8, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sarah Burke is dead but she was the hottest fittest sexiest and most style on skis


The loss of Sarah Burke was tragic (on so many levels), but this thread is about who is hot NOW, not who was hot before.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> This thread= FAIL
> 
> Sarah Burke is dead but she was the hottest fittest sexiest and most style on skis
> 
> So this thread no longer serves a purpose



WTF dude? She's got nothing to do with this. the only fail here seems to be you:flame:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sorry Sarah Burke died but that should not mean we can't talk about 2 completely different females.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 8, 2012)

What about Tina Maze?


----------



## marcski (Feb 8, 2012)

witch hobble said:


> What about Tina Maze?



No thanks....Great all around skier..but not that hot.  Lara Gut...now you're talking!


----------



## marcski (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1044383-hottest-female-athletes-from-each-sport/page/11





gmcunni said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1044891-the-50-sexiest-american-athletes/page/7




See, even the Bleacher Report has Julia by more than a 4-1 margin!


----------



## gpetrics (Feb 9, 2012)

i just want to say this thread is awesome


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/story/2012-03-09/lindsey-vonn-world-cup-title/53433688/1

Lindsey get's her 4th overall WC title today!

Her trophy case just got a little hotter than Julia's  :flag:

Awesome skiing by the entire US women's team this year!  Even Resi Steigler got her 1st WC podium last week!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2012)

drjeff said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/story/2012-03-09/lindsey-vonn-world-cup-title/53433688/1
> 
> Lindsey get's her 4th overall WC title today!
> 
> ...



For this thread, pictures are better than words:  

http://mediagallery.usatoday.com/Lindsey+Vonn/G3069


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

bump now Lindsey is even hotter, i agree with her why pay  taxes anyway lol http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/vonn-pays-irs-17m


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

so what you are saying is she is a sugar momma


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> so what you are saying is she is a sugar momma



Yes i have no problem with that lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6173322692.154967.131459577692&type=3&theater great great picture of Julia


----------



## soposkier (May 16, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...and-bikini-body-on-vacation?search_query=vonn


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2012)

soposkier said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...and-bikini-body-on-vacation?search_query=vonn



Those were some very nice additions to Lindsey's FB page on Monday!


----------



## catskills (May 16, 2012)

Amazing 43,000 views on this thread.  The photos aren't bad either.  :razz:


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2012)

Lindsey needs to go on warm weather beach vacations more often IMHO!

Just up on her FB page today!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2012)

she looks like she's lost a fair amount weight since the SI photo shoot.  I don't recall seeing pictures of her before with her ab muscles so pronounced.


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> she looks like she's lost a fair amount weight since the SI photo shoot.  I don't recall seeing pictures of her before with her ab muscles so pronounced.



Being single again will do that for ya!  .


----------



## billski (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, this settles it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2012)

Hardly, that's the ugliest race suit I've seen.



billski said:


> Well, this settles it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2012)

You obviously haven't seen this photo:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You obviously haven't seen this photo:
> View attachment 6227



nice!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 19, 2012)

billski said:


> Well, this settles it.



What does that settle? That she can't believe she's wearing the weirdest looking race suit since - well - ever? She looks like she's in shock - like she's thinking 'What have I done?'


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2012)

Abubob said:


> What does that settle? That she can't believe she's wearing the weirdest looking race suit since - well - ever? She looks like she's in shock - like she's thinking 'What have I done?'



Yup.  Not sure who exactly thought that design would be cool looking!  Unique, yes!! Cool looking, nope IMHO!

Julia had some much better GoPro clips about a week ago on her Facebook page of her catching some waves while stand up paddle surfing near her home in Maui!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 19, 2012)

Think both are 50% nicer/hotter in person.  Camera pics treat certain features better...ie models(aka non-outdoor people) do better with the camera cheese over time.


----------



## thinnmann (Jun 20, 2012)

Just now on Facebook:


and a few days ago:



One barefoot, and one in ski boots.  Both of which are my favorite footwear!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You obviously haven't seen this photo:
> View attachment 6227



I've yet to vote in this epic poll, but I think it's settled.  Vonn for me.  As much as I prefer Julia's personality and attitude; and find Vonn to be a bit of an annoying valley girl, I think on pure looks, she's the winner.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I've yet to vote in this epic poll, but I think it's settled.  Vonn for me.  As much as I prefer Julia's personality and attitude; and find Vonn to be a bit of an annoying valley girl, I think on pure looks, she's the winner.



i agree that picture moves her up on the hotness scale (and i will concede she is far prettier than JM) i still can't help but be swayed by this picture in terms of HOTNESS!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-Julia-Mancuso&p=514015&viewfull=1#post514015


----------



## Geoff (Jun 20, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Think both are 50% nicer/hotter in person.  Camera pics treat certain features better...ie models(aka non-outdoor people) do better with the camera cheese over time.



No.   It's just that any photo of a model gets processed in photoshop.   In a candid and without makeup, a lot of models can look fairly frightening.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2012)

Geoff said:


> No. It's just that any photo of a model gets processed in photoshop. In a candid and without makeup, a lot of models can look fairly frightening.



Wait a minute Geoff! Are you telling me that say Kate Upton doesn't always walk around with an aura of perfect back lighting and a portable fan blowing upwards on her face to cause her golden locks to always be billowing up and out and/or that she never has any skin imperfections?? No way!! :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just read all the posts here, and I cant decide...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Lindsey just posed with the US gymnasts. She looks like she wandered into OZ.


----------



## marcski (Aug 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Lindsey just posed with the US gymnasts. She looks like she wandered into OZ.
> 
> View attachment 6430



Looks more like Charlie's Chocolate factory and the Oompa Loompas.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Lindsey just posed with the US gymnasts. She looks like she wandered into OZ.
> 
> View attachment 6430





marcski said:


> Looks more like Charlie's Chocolate factory and the Oompa Loompas.



I saw one caption on the original FB post of this that said "Snow white and the 7 dwarfs!"  :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Lindsey just posed with the US gymnasts. She looks like she wandered into OZ.
> 
> View attachment 6430




Love it LMAO!


----------



## Rambo (Sep 4, 2012)

Lindsey Vonn:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Lindsey just posed with the US gymnasts. She looks like she wandered into OZ.
> 
> View attachment 6430



somebody needs to photoshop in McKala's unimpressed face into that photo.


----------



## thinnmann (Sep 4, 2012)

Julia's Facebook page has been rockin'

https://www.facebook.com/JuliaMancusoUSA


----------



## Madroch (Sep 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Lindsey Vonn:
> 
> View attachment 6513



This.  Winner.


----------



## soulseller (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2012)

lindsey or julia?



soulseller said:


> View attachment 6535


----------



## thinnmann (Sep 7, 2012)

That's Julia.  Age and location unknown.  She posted it on Facebook.  Said she had been sitting on that photo too long.  Hey, maybe that is Lindsay with the hat on in the water in the foreground (or on the deck..)


----------



## soulseller (Sep 8, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> That's Julia.  Age and location unknown.  She posted it on Facebook.  Said she had been sitting on that photo too long.  Hey, maybe that is Lindsay with the hat on in the water in the foreground (or on the deck..)



And another one.


----------



## thinnmann (Sep 8, 2012)

Can I go to Portillo NOW please?


----------



## Rikka (Sep 9, 2012)

soulseller said:


> And another one.
> 
> View attachment 6540


Knocking me out with those American thighs


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

More julia FB page


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdYMkD8Lq-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PdYMkD8Lq-E#![/video]


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;0wX3J-wBTRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0wX3J-wBTRg[/video]


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2013)

Julia #4, Lindsey  not on the list

http://www.menshealth.com/best-life...nsHealth-_-Content-bl-_-hottestfemaleathletes


----------



## thinnmann (Jun 15, 2013)

This thread will never die....


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2013)

thinnmann said:


> This thread will never die....
> 
> View attachment 8992



nice view indeed!


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> nice view indeed!



How come I can't see the pic while using the AZ app but all is well when viewing through my phone's browser??


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 16, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> nice view indeed!



Best view and pictures of any A zone picture I ever seen.


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2013)

thinnmann said:


> This thread will never die....
> 
> View attachment 8992



Whoa...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Perfect snow plow.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2013)

Many of you would be beside yourselves if you ever hung around the starting gate of a USSA race or College race  Just saying......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Jun 17, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Many of you would be beside yourselves if you ever hung around the starting gate of a USSA race or College race  Just saying......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



She's not even in a starting gate. Kinda interesting how the focus narrows. Just sayin.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2013)

thinnmann said:


> This thread will never die....
> 
> View attachment 8992



With a picture like that why should it!  This is the perfect caption this photo - yet tough to keep it clean!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 18, 2013)

thinnmann said:


> View attachment 8992



You could bounce a quarter off that!



Scotty said:


> Best view and pictures of any A zone picture I ever seen.



Quoted for truth!



drjeff said:


> Many of you would be beside yourselves if you ever hung around the starting gate of a USSA race or College race  Just saying......



Maybe I'm just mesmerized by the view but that slope doesn't look too steep.:smash:


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 18, 2013)

marcski said:


> How come I can't see the pic while using the AZ app but all is well when viewing through my phone's browser??


cause the app is wack. I thought it may have to do with my particular phone, but when I read the reviews recently, alot of folks had the same complaint. Seems an update is long overdue!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 18, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> cause the app is wack. I thought it may have to do with my particular phone, but when I read the reviews recently, alot of folks had the same complaint. Seems an update is long overdue!!



I can see the view just fine on the AZ app on my Galaxy II.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a windows phone, Samsung focus...


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I can see the view just fine on the AZ app on my Galaxy II.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



I can't on my Galaxy S3.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2013)

Hawk, it says in your signature that you are using taptalk 2. Maybe it's worth the $.99 for convenience of viewing pics?


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Hawk, it says in your signature that you are using taptalk 2. Maybe it's worth the $.99 for convenience of viewing pics?



Right. So, he's not viewing AZ with the AZ app, is he? He's using the paid Tapatalk app.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2013)

What's the AZ app? I'm using taptalk as well. Its the free version and its called Board Express. Board Express Pro is the $.99 version I would consider to get the full experience in a convenient app for my device. On a side note, some dick pressured me into turning off my signature. Still don't know what the big deal about that was.


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> What's the AZ app? I'm using taptalk as well. Its the free version and its called Board Express. Board Express Pro is the $.99 version I would consider to get the full experience in a convenient app for my device. On a side note, some dick pressured me into turning off my signature. Still don't know what the big deal about that was.



There is an AZ (branded) app that Nick posted awhile back. From what I believe, it's a scaled down free version of tapatalk.  But if I can't see pics its worthless.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> There is an AZ (branded) app that Nick posted awhile back. From what I believe, it's a scaled down free version of tapatalk.  But if I can't see pics its worthless.



That is what I got it was free and see all the pictures it is highly recommend by Scotty .


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> There is an AZ (branded) app that Nick posted awhile back. From what I believe, it's a scaled down free version of tapatalk.  But if I can't see pics its worthless.


but will it work on windows phones?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Hawk, it says in your signature that you are using taptalk 2. Maybe it's worth the $.99 for convenience of viewing pics?



I dont remember paying for a app for this site. I know I paid for one of my motorcycle site apps, but I thought that was all. Sorry if I mispoke.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont remember paying for a app for this site. I know I paid for one of my motorcycle site apps, but I thought that was all. Sorry if I mispoke.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


Its quite likely I'm the one who is confused.


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Its quite likely I'm the one who is confused.



Either way. The AZ app seems off.  Hey Nick....calling Nick. Isn't this supposed to be SkiStef's territory.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 20, 2013)

Lindsey's auctioning off one of her race suits on eBay...good way to get close and personal, eh?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindsey-Von...477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0db931ad

PS - I didn't see the pic in question until I logged into the board...maybe it's set as private or something?  Doesn't seem like it's app related, since I'm in the same app I was before logging in (Firefox on Win7).


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Something changed on this site last week. I don't know about phones or apps, don't use them. I'm on a desktop using firefox as a browser. Last week I was logged out & had to sign back in. Something I never have to do on this site. Since then the forums only take up 3/4's of the page width & the lettering is smaller. The Sugarloaf background takes up the other 1/4 page when viewing the forum titles & a blue background when in a thread. Previous to last week the forums & threads took up the whole page. I didn't do anything on my end except for having to log back in after being logged out.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Something changed on this site last week. I don't know about phones or apps, don't use them. I'm on a desktop using firefox as a browser. Last week I was logged out & had to sign back in. Something I never have to do on this site. Since then the forums only take up 3/4's of the page width & the lettering is smaller. The Sugarloaf background takes up the other 1/4 page when viewing the forum titles & a blue background when in a thread. Previous to last week the forums & threads took up the whole page. I didn't do anything on my end except for having to log back in after being logged out.



I bet the NSA was trying to grab the Julia pic for some extra close "scrutiny"  :lol:


----------



## Edd (Jun 24, 2013)

Pic is fine on an iPhone using Tapatalk 1.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

... this was on Julie Mancuso's facebook page this morning.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> but will it work on windows phones?



Unfortunately not


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## twinplanx (Oct 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Unfortunately not



I actually had to replace the windows phone.  Went with an Android,  whatever version of Tapatalk I am using now gets the job done. I had tried a version called forum Fiend that was junk. Although the old phone was windows 7 I still think it was a superior product.  But the lack of apps was frustrating. The apps that were available seemed ALOT BETTER vs droid :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


>



That cathes my attention!  Then again who would turn either one down!


----------



## jack97 (Oct 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


>




WTF?.... I figure she would have a tattoo. that burst my bubble for the day.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Tina Maze moving up the list!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 17, 2013)

jack97 said:


> WTF?.... I figure she would have a tattoo. that burst my bubble for the day.



She does... My name is tattooed on her but she is covering up :wink:


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 17, 2013)

jack97 said:


> WTF?.... I figure she would have a tattoo. that burst my bubble for the day.



Something may have "burst"  around here... But it wasn't a bubble lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## gostan (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy 29th Lindsey Vonn


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

What about Sierra Quitiquit


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> What about Sierra Quitiquit
> 
> View attachment 9321



Well she isn't a swallower.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> What about Sierra Quitiquit
> 
> View attachment 9321



I had to google who this was, found this:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I had to google who this was, found this:
> 
> View attachment 9322



I love body paint.  We should start a best body paint thread!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I love body paint.  We should start a best body paint thread!!!!



+1 yes yes that needs to be done.:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I love body paint.  We should start a best body paint thread!!!!





Scotty said:


> +1 yes yes that needs to be done.:beer:



That might require a sub-forum with age check ...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That might require a sub-forum with age check ...




Are we sure Scotty is old enough?  

And I meant tasteful body paint!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 21, 2013)

SkiFanE said:


> Lindsey's auctioning off one of her race suits on eBay...good way to get close and personal, eh?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindsey-Von...477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0db931ad



:lol: ...what _WON'T_ Lindsey sell for a price..;-)  I like her, but this turn towards the cheap commercialism is humorous but so below her level of skiing...but that's capitalism.
Needed stuff billski..._ROTFL_.  ...don't think I wanna visualize her in the paint pit...

Grassi...picky, picky, picky...lol.

TOG..;-)
SteveD
...but we all remember those dance hits...(guess we can grit our teeth in remembering disco for a few seconds..)


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

I actually didn't know either but I got an email and she was featured in ski magazine or something. 

http://xgames.espn.go.com/skiing/article/7934091/model-skier



> You may not know Sierra Quitiquit by name. But you may recognize her face. The Park City, Utah, native and sponsored big-mountain skier recently signed with a modeling agency and has been pursuing a full-fledged modeling career.The former Freeskiing World Tour competitor has walked runways or shot campaigns for companies like Nike, adidas and Fred Meyer, and for several designers, and she filmed an episode of the TV show "Portlandia." After her mom dragged her to an audition for the reality show "America's Next Top Model," she was flown to Los Angeles but, "It became obvious early on that this [the show] was not for me," she says.
> "I'm fully, completely in love with skiing," Quitiquit says. "But I'm hoping to be able to model full-time, too. It's kind of a strange thing to go after. But I figure, why not? I don't want to have any regrets in life. I'm going to go after both skiing and modeling and see where it leads me."


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> I actually didn't know either but I got an email and she was featured in ski magazine or something.
> 
> http://xgames.espn.go.com/skiing/article/7934091/model-skier




Can an we get the body paint sub forum added?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Can an we get the body paint sub forum added?



I seconded that.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2013)

Julia knows how to work out a bit

http://www.shape.com/celebrities/ce...ic-skier-julia-mancusos-winter-games-workout/


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 23, 2013)

You know me, I gotta represent the snowboarder populace.  How about my girl Gretchen Bleiler?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> You know me, I gotta represent the snowboarder populace. How about my girl Gretchen Bleiler?
> 
> View attachment 9357



One hard body!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> You know me, I gotta represent the snowboarder populace.  How about my girl Gretchen Bleiler?
> 
> View attachment 9357



Gretchen is hot, but she could stand to eat a cheeseburger or 12.  There gets to a point of being so insanely lean and muscular where a woman no longer looks feminine.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Gretchen is hot..... There gets to a point of being so insanely lean and muscular ......



I like the idea that they can potentially pin me in a wrestling match.....


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

jack97 said:


> I like the idea that they can potentially pin me in a wrestling match.....



There are websites for that I think!


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 24, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Gretchen is hot, but she could stand to eat a cheeseburger or 12. There gets to a point of being so insanely lean and muscular where a woman no longer looks feminine.




Completely agree.  I enjoy a woman with some jiggle in the right places.  And I certainly don't want a woman who's in such good shape that she looks at me in disgust while I sit on the couch and house a bag of Oreo's.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Completely agree.  I enjoy a woman with some jiggle in the right places.  And I certainly don't want a woman who's in such good shape that she looks at me in disgust while I sit on the couch and house a bag of Oreo's.



Plus Interns at my job are quite beautiful but talking to them and 80% of them and coworkers are so into fashion that they don't look gorgeous after that.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Plus Interns at my job are quite beautiful but talking to them and 80% of them and coworkers are so into fashion that they don't look gorgeous after that.



Intern season at my job is kinda funny.  The girls generally look great but I think schools need to start having classes on dressing professionally.  Most of them dress only slightly better than if they were going to a club.  Then they walk around with that look on their face like they're upset about all the dirty old engineers staring at them.  On top of that, you can smell them well before you see them.  Whenever I catch a whiff off body spray and shame I know a slutty intern isn't too far away.

/threadjack


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2013)

Another article on Vonn with a NSFW lead photo:

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/gol...n-vogue-skiing-tiger-woods?utm_source=taboola


----------



## Rikka (Dec 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## planb420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Vonn


----------



## Rambo (Dec 22, 2013)

Didn't know that Vonn no longer has a ACL on her right knee. (Vonn's right knee gave out 3/4's of the way down at Val'dIsre.)

“I didn’t hurt myself more than I’m already hurt,” the American told reporters. ”Unfortunately, I have no (anterior cruciate ligament) and it gave out on me. My knee is loose and it’s not stable and that’s the way it’s going to be from here on out. I just have to get used to it.”


----------



## Edd (Dec 22, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Didn't know that Vonn no longer has a ACL on her right knee. (Vonn's right knee gave out 3/4's of the way down at Val'dIsre.)
> 
> “I didn’t hurt myself more than I’m already hurt,” the American told reporters. ”Unfortunately, I have no (anterior cruciate ligament) and it gave out on me. My knee is loose and it’s not stable and that’s the way it’s going to be from here on out. I just have to get used to it.”



I heard that she'd partially torn the repaired ACL in that incident a month ago or so. I guess it equates to the same thing. Makes me cringe thinking about it. It'll be interesting to see how she fairs.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2013)

Edd said:


> I heard that she'd partially torn the repaired ACL in that incident a month ago or so. I guess it equates to the same thing. Makes me cringe thinking about it. It'll be interesting to see how she fairs.




She he came out today and said it was completely torn in the crash a few weeks ago.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> She he came out today and said it was completely torn in the crash a few weeks ago.



Is it time to ask who the hottest ski team coach is?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## jkaspik (Jan 12, 2014)

Better question, does it really matter?


----------



## Rikka (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet cover for Julia!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2014)

jkaspik said:


> Better question, does it really matter?



Well said!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2014)

She likes being taken from that position - opps ah photos being taken - ya thats it!  We see them all the time - look back in this thread!


----------



## fahz (Jan 30, 2014)

Without a doubt!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151824730077693


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2014)

A new (albeit young) contender:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2014)

Duuuude... You're almost old enough to be her father!


----------



## x10003q (Jan 30, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Duuuude... You're almost old enough to be her grandfather!



Fixed


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Duuuude... You're almost old enough to be her father!



Hey now I did not say anything.  I just reported the news.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



Great views.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

Spandex does a body good


----------



## mdrew (Jan 30, 2014)

ha! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Spandex does a body good



Careful. Spandex does a good body good. Oversized body.... not so much:what:


----------



## MadPatSki (Jan 31, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Duuuude... You're almost old enough to be her father!



I was thinking the same thing...that is sick, its not because that some members of the Rolling Stones get married and sleeps with girls that are their kids/grandkids age that it ain't sick? 



> Bill Wyman, 56, the former Rolling Stones bass player, is 34 years  older than his most recent wife, Mandy Smith, now 22, whom he met when  she was 13 and from whom he was divorced last year.
> 
> So it should not startle that his son from another  marriage, Stephen Wyman, who is 30, is planning to marry an older  woman. The surprise is that she is Patsy Smith, 46, Mandy Smith's mother  - and Bill Wyman's former mother-in-law.


*He's his Own Grandpa* (1993)
https://migrc.org/Library/Heshisowngrandpa.html


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Careful. Spandex does a good body good. Oversized body.... not so much:what:



Well I think that goes without question.....sadly though I don't think it's obvious to everyone.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2014)

That's one way to pay for skis......


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2014)

Rambo said:


> View attachment 10878



That is one way to seal the deal!  Working for me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fahz (Feb 6, 2014)

Today's facebook post by Julia
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151836952312693


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2014)

Another good one:

http://thechive.com/2014/02/07/top-30-hottest-olympians-that-will-keep-you-warm-in-sochi-30-photos/


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

Wow.....major bummer for Head and some HUGE exposure for Stockli


----------



## bigbog (May 17, 2015)

Agreed....and Julia looks pretty nice on a surfboard as well....pretty good control too....
Girls of Surfing XII


----------



## catskills (May 17, 2015)

Hey Julia is riding a BMW


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow.....major bummer for Head and some HUGE exposure for Stockli



With Tina Maze taking a year off, Stöckli had a big time tech available and Julia jumped at it. Hopefully this will put some race hill mojo back in Julia's skiing as her career nears its end


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

catskills said:


> Hey Julia is riding a BMW



She like that pose evidently!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 18, 2015)

She's not the only one.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 4, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



Baywatch?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2015)

Since Julia apparently just resigned with Lange (after a few years on Head Boots), and with Tina Maze taking a year off, I'd say that there's a decent chance that Julia shows up as this years Lange Girl!


----------



## granite (Jun 4, 2015)

If it's going to be long term thing, always look to a girl's mother.  There's a clear winner here.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 4, 2015)

catskills said:


> Hey Julia is riding a BMW



Nice picture but it's not Julia Mancuso


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Nice picture but it's not Julia Mancuso


Mirror is photoshopped.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Mirror is photoshopped.



what mirror?


----------



## dlague (Jun 5, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Mirror is photoshopped.



Looks like her ass!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>


You beat


----------



## bigbog (Jun 10, 2015)

Julia's a pretty hot surfer woman......


----------



## dlague (Jun 10, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Julia's a pretty hot surfer woman......



+1


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Rikka (Jul 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



Not a flattering photo of her.  Looks like a man in a women's dress.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 7, 2015)

Guess Who? She certainly has looked great through the years.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not a flattering photo of her.  Looks like a man in a women's dress.



I think that guy in the dark shirt and tan pants with the red credentials lanyard over her left shoulder blatantly staring at her, might disagree with your statement there BG ;-) 

In those heels, you talking a ripped, closing in on 6 foot tall blonde whose showing off a bunch of those ripped legs and a butt that has been sculpted by lots of hard work in the gym and on the hill! Works for me!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 7, 2015)

drjeff said:


> you talking a ripped, closing in on 6 foot tall blonde whose showing off a bunch of those ripped legs and a butt that has been sculpted by lots of hard work in the gym and on the hill! Works for me!



Blech.  That sentence reads homoerotic to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not a flattering photo of her.  Looks like a man in a women's dress.



here is a better angle


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not a flattering photo of her.  Looks like a man in a women's dress.



Wow.   She looks all woman to me!!!!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 8, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blech.  That sentence reads homoerotic to me.



Nothing wrong with a woman that has some muscle.  It isn't for everyone though I guess.


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2015)

Rikka said:


> View attachment 17137



That is a hot pic!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 16, 2015)

Amazon, muscle woman... Not


----------



## jimk (Jul 16, 2015)

Test of core strength with Conan:  http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2523390-lindsey-vonn-proves-she-has-abs-of-steel-on-conan


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 16, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Amazon, muscle woman... Not



That's statistically far closer to a man's body than to a women's body.  Adam's apple check in aisle 5.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's statistically far closer to a man's body than to a women's body.  Adam's apple check in aisle 5.



Well then I guess I'm gay.....She is hot!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 16, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Amazon, muscle woman... Not



Personally I feel Lyndsey looked better than Julia at the ESPYS.


----------



## moresnow (Jul 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's statistically far closer to a man's body than to a women's body.  Adam's apple check in aisle 5.



Oh my god, women athletes have muscles. 

I bet you also complain that women's sports are boring. That's what happens when you try to be a waif. http://nyti.ms/1JTEZjM


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 16, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Amazon, muscle woman... Not



No Fucking shit, I guess Im gay too.........thats certainly A OK with me !


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 17, 2015)

No ripple effect on that one.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 18, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



Yah that adams apple is pretty prominent there.........WTF !!  

Well at least BG is good with the weather stuff..........


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 21, 2015)

according to this LV wins

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/07/the-top-5-sexiest-ski-racers


----------



## dlague (Jul 21, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> according to this LV wins
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/07/the-top-5-sexiest-ski-racers



Pretty good list!  But I think I would not place at the top of that list!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, at least the thread is amusing and has some nice photos to pass the non-snow time.


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

Lindsey look good here and sounds good too!

https://thescene.com/watch/self/behind-the-scenes-at-lindsey-vonn-self-photo-shoot

One of the shots!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2015)

she must have a new marketing team, lots and lots of photos lately.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2015)

looks much slimmer in that photo.  

Perhaps she is reading BGs comments on AZ.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> looks much slimmer in that photo.
> 
> Perhaps she is reading BGs comments on AZ.



If you follow her on her FB and Instagram pages, you can see that compared to past years, she's upped her off season conditioning a bit more this year (not that she ever really was lax in her off season fitness work) and also seemingly has adjusted her diet to much more of a low carb.

Who knows, maybe there's also a bit of "F U Tiger" motivation in her workouts these past few months also!  :lol: 

On a similar note, while not as much of the media "look at me" darling yet,  Michaela Shriffrin has been doing some CRAZY insane workouts lately, and statistically speaking from a physical standpoint she's still getting better and stronger, that should scare many a women's worldcup technical event skier!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2015)

is that a tattoo ??


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 24, 2015)

There's definitely some ink there.  Looks similar to Rihanna's chest tattoo.  Who knows if its permanent or not though, could be fake/Henna type of deal.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> There's definitely some ink there.  Looks similar to Rihanna's chest tattoo.  Who knows if its permanent or not though, could be fake/Henna type of deal.



If its real, then it has to be pretty new as a month or so at the ESPY's LV was wearing a pretty low cut dress with no ink to be seen


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 24, 2015)

Its henna. Her and her friends posted oicks on instagram of their trip to cabo and mentioned the henna.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its henna. Her and her friends posted oicks on instagram of their trip to cabo and mentioned the henna.



I kind of figured.  I typically like tattoos and tattoos on women, this is not an example I'm a fan of.  But, to each their own, much like the debate in this thread.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 24, 2015)

Rehab in Carbo.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2015)

Henna but could be "testing" for a possible real one.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is a new Julia pic.Wow.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 26, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is a new Julia pic.Wow.



Looks an awful lot like Rob Dyrdek in that photo, haha!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is a new Julia pic.Wow.




And snowboarder Hannah Teter in the Blue bikini isn't looking too bad while SUP'ing on Lake Tahoe with Julia either!

I  wonder if secretly both Lindsey and Julia are reading this thread on AZ and trying to one up each other?


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2015)

Snowboarders have the best butts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


>


I'm sorry is she selling something here? :razz:


----------



## marcski (Aug 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> And snowboarder Hannah Teter in the Blue bikini isn't looking too bad while SUP'ing on Lake Tahoe with Julia either!
> 
> I  wonder if secretly both Lindsey and Julia are reading this thread on AZ and trying to one up each other?


Now you're really fantasizing, Jeff.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2015)

marcski said:


> Now you're really fantasizing, Jeff.




Marc, that REALLY is Hannah Teter on the paddleboard next to Julia!  :lol:   

Since I assume that you meant that I must be fantasizing about my 1st sentence!


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I  wonder if secretly both Lindsey and Julia are reading this thread on AZ and trying to one up each other?



I will post this thread on both of their timelines on FB!  Ya that's it!


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 26, 2015)

May be time to add Hannah to this thread


----------



## marcski (Aug 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Marc, that REALLY is Hannah Teter on the paddleboard next to Julia!  [emoji38]
> 
> Since I assume that you meant that I must be fantasizing about my 1st sentence!


Jeff, I was referring to the part of your post where you have Julia and Lindsey reading this thread on AZ!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2015)

marcski said:


> Jeff, I was referring to the part of your post where you have Julia and Lindsey reading this thread on AZ!!



I kind of guessed that!  Just a weak attempt at sarcasm with my reply!


----------



## Rambo (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2015)

Rambo said:


>



Repeat


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> Repeat



worth repeating

i voted for julia but LV is making it a tough race


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2016)

Julia


----------



## bigbob (May 25, 2016)

Sorry guys, but Julia got engaged!


----------



## Smellytele (May 25, 2016)

bigbob said:


> Sorry guys, but Julia got engaged!



to obviously an ass man not a boob man


----------



## tumbler (May 25, 2016)

Now this is an off season forum!


----------



## Puck it (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 25, 2016)

I've been leaning towards Lindsey a lot more lately


----------



## andrec10 (May 25, 2016)

Lindsey...and her sister too!


----------



## Puck it (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (May 25, 2016)




----------



## SIKSKIER (May 26, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Lindsey...and her sister too!



Then you'll probably love this one!


----------



## Smellytele (May 26, 2016)

uummm side boob


----------



## Domeskier (May 26, 2016)

the creep in the background is about to snap his neck.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF90M19EThI/

Nice day for a swim by Lindsey!


----------



## Rambo (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like Vonn can handle race cars


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 1, 2016)

Very important update:  

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/07/lindsey-vonn-is-looking-for-a-boyfriend


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 1, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Very important update:
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/07/lindsey-vonn-is-looking-for-a-boyfriend



I alrwady swnt in my resume.  Hopefully she doesn't check to many references. ...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Wouldn't touch her after that last guy she was seeing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't touch her after that last guy she was seeing.



You mean Mr. Squeaky Clean Tiger Woods?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't touch her after that last guy she was seeing.



Just makes me seem like a more respectable person.   A lot poorer, but respectable. ..


----------



## dlague (Jul 2, 2016)

This thread is too funny!


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't touch her after that last guy she was seeing.



A hot chick who lives to ski? I'm sold; who she's banged before is of zero interest to me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2016)

Edd said:


> A hot chick who lives to ski? I'm sold; who she's banged before is of zero interest to me.


+69

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> +69
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



That's what she said


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Now on the other hand this I'd hit.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 3, 2016)

marcski said:


> Jeff, I was referring to the part of your post where you have Julia and Lindsey reading this thread on AZ!!



Hannah's got the $$$ over them both, that is if Roger, of tilt/inverted_board-fame, is her daddy....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 6, 2016)

Edd said:


> A hot chick who lives to ski? I'm sold; *who she's banged before is of zero interest to me.*



But your ELISA test results might be incredibly interesting to a  virologist.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 13, 2016)

Go check out Lindsey's Facebook page ! Speachless


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 13, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Go check out Lindsey's Facebook page ! Speachless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Stalker!


----------



## dlague (Jul 13, 2016)

Actually I am quite partial to this one!


----------



## Tin (Jul 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Now on the other hand this I'd hit.




Better take your lil blue pill first.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tin said:


> Better take your lil blue pill first.


No pills for me. How'd you know what color? Personal needs?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2016)

http://nesn.com/2016/07/lindsey-vonn-surprises-j-j-watt-with-awkward-groin-joke-at-espys/


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2016)

You decide!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 29, 2016)

This thread grows creepier by the day.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 3, 2016)

Not bad.


----------



## octopus (Aug 3, 2016)

looks like lindsey is open for business again


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2016)

LV roughing it

http://www.nbc.com/running-wild-with-bear-grylls/video/lindsey-vonn/3091899


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> LV roughing it
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/running-wild-with-bear-grylls/video/lindsey-vonn/3091899



Actually watched it.  Looking through channels and noticed her and stopped to watch.  I admit it!  Was not her best look.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for that link.I really enjoyed watching that.I liked seeing her in a different light like that with the funny faces and language.Real cool!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 8, 2016)

I came across that Roughing It show randomly as well. Have never really paid attention to her before but I'd say she was "hotter" climbing around on rocks and swimming in the show than in the posts above with her posing for the camera


----------



## Los (Sep 11, 2016)

I finally checked this thread out, desperate to read anything ski related. And what did I find? Steamboat showing us a picture of a girl probably a third of his age saying he'd definitely "hit it". Between that and the recent comments he made about his wife (supposedly to defend her honor), he seems like one sick, degenerate old man. Gross. 

Anyway, with respect to the question... as if the answer wasn't already obvious, the photos Puck It posted of LV bring the debate to a close.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2016)

LOL, I have a fan club. As irrelevant as they may be.
I should only be as high and mighty as them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...a-thong-bikini-because-well-shes-lindsey-vonn


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 14, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...a-thong-bikini-because-well-shes-lindsey-vonn



for the win


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2016)

Never thought I'd want to be a water bottle before now......


----------



## Puck it (Sep 14, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...a-thong-bikini-because-well-shes-lindsey-vonn


How did I miss that one!


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 14, 2016)

The Snow is so distracting ..... But damn she looks good from behind. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Sep 16, 2016)

Puck it said:


> How did I miss that one!



Yeah I wanted to post the link but I felt dirty even thinking about it. 

But the larger point is that this is just further proof (as if any more was needed) that the original question is absurd. It's not even close. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Abubob (Sep 19, 2016)

Well ... we certainly know who's flaunting it more.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Lindsey Vonn has a new book coming out with some local signings. 

Subject: Lindsey Vonn Program
 The CIAC is thrilled to present a very special evening with one of the United States’ most decorated athletes, Ms. Lindsey Vonn. An Olympic gold medalist, world champion and many times winner of World Cup races, Ms. Vonn will appear at Southington CT. High School on Monday, October 3, 2016 in the school’s auditorium. Doors will open at 6:00 p.m. and the program will begin at 6:30. Ms. Vonn will take the stage at 7:00 . At that time she will introduce her new book, Strong Is The New Beautiful and will join CIAC Executive staff member, Dr. Robert Lehr, for a conversation intended to empower girls and women to become stronger in all aspects of their lives.
The cost is $50 per attendee and each ticket includes a copy of Ms. Vonn’s new book, which is scheduled for release the following day.  

There are also book signings here:
10/4/16 6:00 PM at Barnes & Noble - Warren Street. New York, NY.
10/5/16 8:00 PM at BookEnds - East Ridgewood Avenue. Ridgewood, NJ.
10/7/16 7:00 PM at Anderson's Bookshop - West Jefferson Avenue. Naperville, IL. 
10/10/16 7:00 PM at Barnes & Noble – Grove Drive. Los Angeles, CA.
10/11/16 6:00 PM at Book Passage - Ferry Building. San Francisco, CA.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/00624 ... b95fa75559


Lessons in strength, fitness, food, and attitude from the popular world champion skier and beauty icon—Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn. 

Olympic Alpine skier Lindsey Vonn wants women to stop thinking about "losing weight fast," and instead focus on loving their bodies for what they are and what they can do. Lindsey is a small-town Minnesota girl at heart turned world-champion skier, but that didn't come without hard work. In Strong Is the New Beautiful, Lindsey lays out the never-before-seen training routines and her overall philosophy that have helped her become the best female skier in the world—tailored for women of all shapes and sizes. Lindsey backs up her fitness program with advice on what to eat and how to work out, and kicks readers into high-gear, helping bolster their self-confidence and build a better body image, with the tips and tricks she's learned as a pro.

This is Lindsey's regimen, and she encourages people to take from it what will work for them. She bounced back from injury not by doing every single thing a trainer said, but instead, by thinking about the fitness plan that would work for her, and eating the right foods that would make her feel and get healthy. In Strong Is the New Beautiful, she interweaves her training and diet regimen with compelling stories of her life growing up in the heartland, her love of skiing, the challenges she's faced—including injuries, illness, and depression—and her secrets to wellness, fitness, and recovery.

Supported by cutting-edge science and the latest studies on health and exercise, filled with routines even those hitting the bunny hill of working out can master, and illustrated with dozens of workout shots and photos from Lindsey's own collection, Strong Is the New Beautiful will inspire and motivate you–whether you're an aspiring athlete, want to get back into shape, or are eager to up your game—to make your body stronger than ever before, inside and out.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow. What a racket. $50 per attendee? Looks like Linsey's going into retirement mode. Girl's gotta eat.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2016)

same set as above, just additional shot


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow.  She got the poles raised I think.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



Ski boots would have been a nice touch!


----------



## RichT (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh my word!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski boots would have been a nice touch!



I didn't notice her feet!


----------



## granite (Oct 4, 2016)

just saying:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2016)

Vonn is going to be on Colbert this week.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Vonn is going to be on Colbert this week.


Wouldn't mind seeing her but can't stand listening to him.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2016)

did she just get even hotter?



> Turns out Ms. Vonn has a very opinionated stance on whether or not skiers and snowboarders should intermingle at certain resorts. That said, Vonn told Dan Patrick, “I do like snowboarders but it would be super great if there could be a little separation.”


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> did she just get even hotter?



http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...-if-skiers-snowboarder-had-separate-mountains


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2016)

she's in Madison CT tonight for book signing.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> she's in Madison CT tonight for book signing.




I just saw that!  If my kids don't have too much homework this evening after their school soccer games, I might have to make the roughly hour drive down to Madison from my house and get a new book!    (Okay and maybe a whole bunch of candid pictures as well! )


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 6, 2016)

Ima go mack up that ho!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2016)

If she wasn't a great/famous skier, most people would say,_ "oh, she's pretty"_, and that's about it = FACT.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2016)

J vs. L - a different battle.

Twitter War!
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...o-battle-on-twitter-over-snowboarder-equality


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2016)

I didn't make it to the book signing tonight with my kids, however one of my Mount Snow friends, who lives maybe 10 minutes from where the signing was, took her son (who races with my son) and just posted this on FB


----------



## Harvey (Oct 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> If she wasn't a great/famous skier, most people would say,_ "oh, she's pretty"_, and that's about it = FACT.



Which proves the point that beauty is more than just how you look.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2016)

Cat Fight!

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...o-battle-on-twitter-over-snowboarder-equality


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 8, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



Winner winner chicken dinner!! Ho-Ly Crap


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> If she wasn't a great/famous skier, most people would say,_ "oh, she's pretty"_, and that's about it = FACT.


+69 totally agree with BG.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2016)

Lindsey with a 32nd B-day pic on her FB page that works!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2016)

The roots of her hair are as black as her eyes. Maybe it works for you but not me.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The roots of her hair are as black as her eyes. Maybe it works for you but not me.



Good catch - you are right!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The roots of her hair are as black as her eyes. Maybe it works for you but not me.



If I criticized a blonde with dark roots in my own household, the next thing I'd be doing is looking for a good divorce attorney!  :lol:


----------



## cdskier (Oct 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The roots of her hair are as black as her eyes. Maybe it works for you but not me.



Works just fine for me...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The roots of her hair are as black as her eyes. Maybe it works for you but not me.



Her makeup artist did get a bit carried away on the lashes, but I won't complain.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2016)

drjeff said:


> If I criticized a blonde with dark roots in my own household, the next thing I'd be doing is looking for a good divorce attorney!  :lol:



With fantasies, some people need them perfect but with real life imperfections are part of the game and most settle.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

Maybe she is going for a very high Ombre.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 19, 2016)

Dark roots are in now....take a look at blonds on the red carpet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2016)

Guess whose wife just got the Lindsey Vonn book as a gift from a family member?  (Not me).


----------



## cdskier (Oct 19, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Dark roots are in now....take a look at blonds on the red carpet.



They sure look hot to me on Lindsey at least...


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 19, 2016)

cdskier said:


> They sure look hot to me on Lindsey at least...



Giggity.......


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2016)

personally I was looking at the sweater didn't notice she had hair


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2016)

I was unaware the color of a girl's hair roots was even a consideration for some when judging attractiveness.   Quite literally splitting hairs


----------



## Jully (Oct 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> i was unaware the color of a girl's hair roots was even a consideration for some when judging attractiveness.   Quite literally splitting hairs



hah! +1


----------



## 180 (Oct 19, 2016)

drjeff said:


> If I criticized a blonde with dark roots in my own household, the next thing I'd be doing is looking for a good divorce attorney!  :lol:



yup!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I was unaware the color of a girl's hair roots was even a consideration for some when judging attractiveness.   Quite literally splitting hairs


My guess is your into blue or orange hair too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> My guess is your into blue or orange hair too.



Blue hair? As in women in your age demographic? I'm sure I'll still love and be attracted to my wife when she's that age.

And as a red head, I'll be the first to admit many red heads like myself have hair that's really more orange than red and yes I've seen many attractive women with similar color hair to me.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Blue hair? As in women in your age demographic? I'm sure I'll still love and be attracted to my wife when she's that age.
> 
> And as a red head, I'll be the first to admit many red heads like myself have hair that's really more orange than red and yes I've seen many attractive women with similar color hair to me.


 So many ginger jokes are going thru my head!!  It could burst.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2016)

Go for it. We have no souls!


----------



## jaybird (Oct 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Go for it. We have no souls!



.. or brains ..

Your red hair seems to turn Gomez on .. she's hard up and dumb as nails.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2016)

jaybird said:


> .. or brains ..
> 
> Your red hair seems to turn Gomez on .. she's hard up and dumb as nails.



You know what quality women find attractive jaybird?  A sense of humor. You should work on that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2016)

Lindsey Vonn & Julia Macuso are both less attractive after that very public and very juvenile, 2nd-grade TWTR spat over snowboarding.  

It's hard to believe they're both 32 year old adults, that was behaviour more akin to 13 year olds (or at least very immature 23 year olds).


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

This thread is outdated now since there are so many other alternatives.  While Lindsey and Julia are pat of the mix, you can see for yourself that the others are numerous!

https://www.google.com/search?q=hot...zoMKHdLcD8YQ_AUICCgB&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=_


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 20, 2016)

Is Mikaela old enough to be considered hot yet?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 20, 2016)

skifastr said:


> is mikaela old enough to be considered hot yet?




um...yes! She's 21.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2016)

Lindsey is out for Killington...crashed yesterday.






Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2016)

That's really tragic. It's just a broken arm! You don't need your arms to ski (sorta).


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> um...yes! She's 21.



21 is a bonus 18 works for my perverted ass! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2016)

Bump.  

Bad news.  

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/11/lindsey-vonn-is-thankful-for-a-new-boyfriend-sorry-guys


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2016)

Um ....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 28, 2016)

Beat me to it Wa.Here was the text that was posted with that pic.
"My arm is getting better, slowly but surely I'm making progress! Working hard every day so I can get back on snow as soon as possible"


----------



## Whitney (Feb 2, 2017)

Lindsey lost this battle the first time she went home with tiger...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2017)

Whitney said:


> Lindsey lost this battle the first time she went home with tiger...



you have a problem with golfers?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2017)

Another homoerotic photo.  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 28, 2017)

stick with the skiing


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 29, 2017)

Not.

A.

Good.

Look.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 29, 2017)

Amazon woman


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jun 29, 2017)

Show me a picture of any woman looking hawt in baseball/softball attire. I think she wears it just fine. Her ball skills could improve a bit though...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 4, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Show me a picture of any woman looking hawt in baseball/softball attire. I think she wears it just fine. Her ball skills could improve a bit though...


I got 2 she can practice with

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2018)

Thread over?

Julia Mancuso, four-time Olympic medalist, retires from skiing. United States' Julia Mancuso is celebrated by members of the US ski team at the end of an alpine ski, women's World Cup downhill, in Cortina D'Ampezzo, Italy, Friday, Jan.19, 2018


----------



## slatham (Jan 19, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> Thread over?
> 
> Julia Mancuso, four-time Olympic medalist, retires from skiing. United States' Julia Mancuso is celebrated by members of the US ski team at the end of an alpine ski, women's World Cup downhill, in Cortina D'Ampezzo, Italy, Friday, Jan.19, 2018



Sorry to hear Julia is retiring but she's had a tough time of late.

In other news, Vonn is 2nd and Shiffrin 3rd in Cortina DH, first time they have shared a podium (hopefully not last)!


----------



## mbedle (Jan 19, 2018)

Didn't both of them make the Olympic team?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2018)

mbedle said:


> Didn't both of them make the Olympic team?



Vonn and Shiffrin? - 100% on the Olympic team

Mancuso will be there, but just in the broadcast booth. Could be quite interesting if you have her and Bode calling the race alongside Dan Hicks.....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 19, 2018)

So now Vonn or Shiffron....who I'd hotter? For me 100% Mikeala. She is my celebrity hottie!

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2018)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So now Vonn or Shiffron....who I'd hotter? For me 100% Mikeala. She is my celebrity hottie!



time for a new thread


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2018)

slatham said:


> In other news, *Vonn is 2nd and Shiffrin 3rd in Cortina DH*, first time they have shared a podium (hopefully not last)!



I've said it before, but if Shiffrin can start getting top-5s in speed events she'll end up shattering Combined records.


----------



## machski (Jan 20, 2018)

Vonn won today in the 2nd DH and Shiffrin another top 10 in 7th today.  Women should have a great Olympics!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought it was strange how Julia did her final run WC run in a superwoman outfit this weekend in Cortina.I guess I expected her to run it in her DH suit.It turns out it was all just cerimonial but I had thought she was back racing again.BTW,she skied it very slow and carefull understandbly so.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2018)

If one had been following Julia's social media feeds the last few months, her retirement really isn't much of a surprise. 

Post surgery, I think she knew that either physically or possibly mentally that she wasn't the same. Frankly if it wasn't an Olympic year, I strongly doubt she would of even attempted a comeback.

She will be remembered for her ability to dramatically raise her game come big event time. I will be curious to see both how she does in the commentary booth at the Olympics and if the deal she signed with NBC is for more than just the Olympics....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 24, 2018)

I had not been paying attention closely I guess.I watch most of the races but just heard about this one as her "racing" in it.Wonder Woman.Love her.Sad to see her career end.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2018)

This thread is no longer fun to click on as there are too few pictures to help me make my decision.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> This thread is no longer fun to click on as there are too few pictures to help me make my decision.



Frankly, I never considered either of them to be all that attractive to begin with without the makeup and photography shenanigans.







Pretty?  Sure.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2018)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2018/...es-to-snowboarder-who-raced-mikaela-shiffrin/


> Last year, Lindsey Vonn said it would be “super great” if skiers and snowboarders could ride separate mountains. Her exact quote was: “I do like snowboarders but it would be super great if there could be a little separation.”


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2018)

^ She's not exactly a rocket scientist.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Mancuso will be there, but just in the broadcast booth. Could be quite interesting if you have her and Bode calling the race alongside Dan Hicks.....



i watched a lot of the alpine coverage.  I think i caught 5 minutes of Julia being interviewed but not really anything else.  was expecting more participation from her. 

Bode was great.  wife, doesn't ski or know *anything* about the sport, even liked him.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 24, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> i watched a lot of the alpine coverage.  I think i caught 5 minutes of Julia being interviewed but not really anything else.  was expecting more participation from her.
> 
> Bode was great.  wife, doesn't ski or know *anything* about the sport, even liked him.


She probably found him good looking [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Feb 25, 2018)

So I think we need to switch to cross-country and start a new thread.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 25, 2018)

jimk said:


> So I think we need to switch to cross-country and start a new thread.


Miss Diggins is a cutie as well!

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 23, 2018)

Now on Shark Week....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jul 23, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Now on Shark Week....View attachment 23947
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


And that’s why I don’t want to get in bed with Lindsey Vonn.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 24, 2018)

I see I'm not the only one here who watches television with closed captioning activated.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2019)

does this make Julia more or less hot?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2019)

gmcunni said:


> does this make Julia more or less hot?
> View attachment 24549



Wow that is a bad picture of her and she looks like she is 60 years old


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 4, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Wow that is a bad picture of her and she looks like she is 60 years old



She has aged quite a bit in the last few years. And dam, does she ever do any work. Seems like she is always on an adventure.


----------



## machski (Feb 10, 2019)

Great way to end a storied career for Lindsey today in Are.  Stenmark was there and all.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 10, 2019)

We set the alarm and got up early to watch it live.  Glad to see she got a result.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2019)

LV in SI's swimsuit issue.

side-boob
https://www.instagram.com/p/BuwigvSh4jU/


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2019)

And she’s off the market

https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/olymp...-star-pk/story?id=65163590&cid=social_fb_abcn


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2019)

She moved to NJ today.  I imagine I'll be seeing her at the games now.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 25, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> She moved to NJ today.  I imagine I'll be seeing her at the games now.



Time to make your move, PKs got nothin' on you!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Time to make your move, PKs *got nothin' on you*!



PK makes about $8.5M per year, and that's not including whatever Canuck endorsements he's got.


----------



## fbrissette (Aug 26, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> PK makes about $8.5M per year, and that's not including whatever Canuck endorsements he's got.


 
Yeah, but you ski better than him.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 26, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> PK makes about $8.5M per year, and that's not including whatever Canuck endorsements he's got.



I just hope he plays like this when they break up...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYV5f0Aqo4w


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> I just hope he plays like this *when they break up...*



Yeah, I mean, I hope all the happiness in the world for them, but LV strikes me as rather volatile.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2019)

Bump
Anyone's watching the HBO series about Linda
Its a good show about ski racing life


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 9, 2019)

the linda doc was well done. produced by tgr.

and i'd vote for sierra quitiquit or lynsey dyer over vonn and mancuso.


----------



## marcski (Jul 17, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCtvLdpA_pW/?igshid=e4hrjq2kmeep


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2020)

Should have been married by now... but happy and thankful to celebrate our one year engagement instead. Thank you for surprising me and loving me @subbanator &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;

Lindsey getting married so AZ peeple only have several months to hock up with her lol


----------

